# Marshall's Real HT Info Theater - With Price Paid!!



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

$1200 51" Tosh 51H83 RPCRT TV
$175 JBL S38ii (L&R)
$100 JBL S Center (C)
$100 JBL N24ii (LS&RS)
$250 Pioneer VSX-D850S AV Reciever
$115 Athena AS-P300 (Sub)
$150 BFD, Soundlevel Meter, misc cables
$220 Oppo 981 DVD Player
$108 Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD Player
$300 12 OC703 Panels, DIY
$75 Tripp Lite HT Powerbar 10 Surge Protector
$100 Monoprice Cables and HDMI switch
$20 Cinderblock Speaker Stands w/ fabric (L&R)
$20 Staples cabinet on wheels for components
$70 Black Out Curtains and Curtain Rod
$10 Auralex MoPads and 2 Rubber Door Stoppers (C)
---------------
$3008 Total

More info and Photos here: http://realht.info/about_me.html

Let me know if you have any specific questions or photo requests.


Planned Upgrades:
Onkyo 805 or better (If my AVR Dies in the next year)

JBL S38ii for Center for 3 matching fronts, or...
I have a pair of S310ii on the way. If I like them, they will be my new fronts, and I'll move the S38ii to center. If I prefer the S38ii as fronts, the S310ii will be my office system 

There's a whole slew of media extenders coming out (like the Popcorn Hour), and I want one, I just don't know which one yet.


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks really good Marshall. Gave me some ideas and inspiration. Specifically, I really like the panels behind the TV. That's what sticks out to me the most. In a good way of course :T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks. I put them back there to help with acoustics, obviously, but they also help with aesthetics in a big way. Nothing like bare, white walls to make you bored.


----------

